# Is there like a self exam way to tell your pregnant?



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I ask stupid questions here







. I think I have determined I am done and need another plan because I can't NFP anymore, I'm have a pregnancy scare every single month. My cycles are incredibly irregular, and I don't want this stress all the time.

So what I'm really wondering.....besides early pregnancy signs like mornign sickness, etc, is there a way your cervix feels, or something you can tell without a pregnancy test? I cant' get to the store untill tomorrow. I really think we've had an oops here







Not sure what I'm going to do now. I'm pretty sure it's different than every other month of me being so nervous that I create classic pregnancy symptoms, because now I REALLY feel like I did with my last 2 pregnancies.

ETA: right now my cervix feels VERY low and open, and it doesn't always feel that way.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Charting. But obviously that won't help you right now anyway.

Your cervix position can and will change through out the day, everday. You need to be checking it at the same time each day to know what's normal and what's not for it.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcanother* 
Charting. But obviously that won't help you right now anyway.

Your cervix position can and will change through out the day, everday. You need to be checking it at the same time each day to know what's normal and what's not for it.

Yeah I know, I do chart and check my cervix twice daily. It isn't always cut and dry when you have really irregular cycles.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

no, not really. Some women get chadwick's sign in early pregnancy, that's a blue-ing of the vaginal and cervical tissues, but it isn't always present, and sometimes it is in non-pregnant women. You could always stock up on dollar store tests for peace of mind.

BTW I have irregular cycles, they range from 24 to 40+ days. I have charted for over two years with success. If you want to do NFP but are getting frustrated and want guidance I think taking a class would be a great help for you. I don't want to seem like I'm pushing it on you because, quite frankly, nfp is not for everyone. I had a lot of pregnancy scares on the pill. I have even had a few while practicing FAM, but it was due to us breaking the rules. My temp lets me know when to expect my period and that I'm not really *late* and before charting it was pretty much a crap shoot, because like I said I have pretty irregular cycles. I have had multiple mucous patches that faked me out and I would have thought I'd ovulated, and thought there was no way I could have ovulated yet because it was just too early in my cycle. THe beauty of the sympto-thermal method is the cross checking. All signs have to point to yes to prove ovulation so you know you're in phase III and safe. Like I say, if NFP/FAM just plain old doesn't fit with your life style, that's fine, but if you'd like to use it and want it to work for you there are resources out there to help you get a better grasp on charting.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

so where do you take a class? I mean it sounds simple enough to me, but my cycles are like about 35 ish days to even 55 days. I am always parranoid! I guess the ultimate would be to just clamp the tubes. I know we are not having any more, but it seems just odd to totally end my fertility, you know?

Well thanks though, right now we are even scared and never in the mood for sex, and even when we do it's just not great because we are both thinking the same things. And that totally sucks









Maybe if I take a class and then get fitted for a diaphragm for the days I'm not sure.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

http://ccli.org/learn/tcsearch.php

You can search for a teaching couple in your area. Have you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and the Art of Natural Family Planning? I found Taking Charge of Your Fertility to be a little easier to follow, but The Art of NFP has a lot more info/rules and I think reading both of them was really helpful to me.


----------

